# Montreal, Canada seed shops



## denmark (Aug 16, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a store in Montreal, Quebec that sellls seeds in a retail store?  I am looking for a walk-in store that i can pay cash for seeds as I am visiting there in a few weeks.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 17, 2006)

its ussually done online...incognito....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 17, 2006)

BongWongDong said:
			
		

> its ussually done online...incognito....


 

well....i have to disagree with this...no dissrespect meant Bong  .... but you can find suppliers in Canada that sell over the counter in stores...zen and i have used these facilities in Ontario and there are places in Vancouver here that friends of ours have used...

they are fast dissappearing though...

your best bet to find a place that does counter sales would be a google search for seedbanks in Montreal...and look through to see who offers pick up service

you can also try using Yahooka to search these places available


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

ok , right on that you can do that over the counter, but what is two days wait in mail?  prob safer in mail, in country.  over the counter could be watched, then they watch you, find out where ya live and knock on yer door 3 months later......it is possible, yes im paranoid......hahaha


----------

